# What about the eventing?



## Happy Horse (12 August 2012)

Have I missed the review of the 3DE gold on this BBC programme or have they missed it?


----------



## ReefingsDad (12 August 2012)

What Gold? The German one?


----------



## bongo-girl (12 August 2012)

My thoughts too...I thought for a min that it was only golds, but they did a silver windsurfer didn't they?


----------



## Happy Horse (12 August 2012)

Ah, yes. What about our silver (we did get silver didn't we)

Sorry Pinot Grigio has taken over my mind!


----------



## philamena (12 August 2012)

There were 17 silvers won by GB in the end, very few got mentioned in that montage so don't take it personally. 

That was a shortened version: there's an hour long highlights version on tomorrow night at 10:35pm.


----------



## Supertrooper (12 August 2012)

They did mention the eventing silver, was right at the beginning and they mentioned the SJ and dressage golds too......


----------

